# Soft Touch Trailer information



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am looking at a '93 Soft Touch trailer to purchase. I can't find much information about them and was hoping someone here would have information on them or opinion on their worth.

It is well maintained, 2 horse slant with a conversion built into the dressing room by the owner's husband. That part is ok...I am just wondering about information on possible problems or hopefully it is all just fabulous.

Post away please!


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

QOS said:


> I am looking at a '93 Soft Touch trailer to purchase. I can't find much information about them and was hoping someone here would have information on them or opinion on their worth.
> 
> It is well maintained, 2 horse slant with a conversion built into the dressing room by the owner's husband. That part is ok...I am just wondering about information on possible problems or hopefully it is all just fabulous.
> 
> Post away please!


here is some information.

Horse Trailer World : Trailer Talk : Soft Touch Trailers


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Color01 - thanks so much. I did see that post and not much else!!! Sounds like those were satisfied owners!


----------

